# Midwest Fur Fest!



## phoxxz (May 8, 2007)

Now I know MFF is in November but I definitely plan on attending and was lookin to see who else was going to go or try to!

I live like a few blocks from where its going to be held and generally curious.

Also, this is gonna be my first convention :3


----------



## Arsonos (May 21, 2007)

I went totally oblivious to the whole thing... 

Then came out hella addicted.

Yes I will be there, for at least part of it.


----------



## nobuyuki (May 21, 2007)

welllllll it's during that retail hot season.  It might be very difficult to drag me away from the job since I will almost certainly work on those days.  But.... I live less than 30 minutes away from MFF.....  :T


----------



## Ember (May 22, 2007)

was gonna go this year, but oh darn if i can't afford the transatlantic flight >_<

I'll be there in 2008 though ^^


----------



## Project_X (May 22, 2007)

I don't even know where in the midwest it is....where?
I can't go no matter what but still.


----------



## Sibe (May 23, 2007)

Project_X said:
			
		

> I don't even know where in the midwest it is....where?
> I can't go no matter what but still.



Your not even a furry


----------



## Renton Whitetail (May 23, 2007)

Project_X said:
			
		

> I don't even know where in the midwest it is....where?



It's happening in Schaumberg, Illinois, 25 miles west of Chicago.

Here's the link to a site about the Midwest FurFest: http://www.furfest.org/2007/index.html


----------



## Dragoneer (May 24, 2007)

I'm trying to get out there this year. MFF rocks the casbah, and... y'know, the Koi fish don't hurt either.


----------



## phoxxz (May 24, 2007)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> I'm trying to get out there this year. MFF rocks the casbah, and... y'know, the Koi fish don't hurt either.



Haha, well that makes me excited then :3

Who'da thunk, I've lived near Schaumburg my whole life and the entire time its been right under my nose XDD


----------



## Jimp (May 24, 2007)

When did MFF start..I just moved from Illinois and always thought there were no furry cons near me. Figures there was. :cry:


----------



## shy_matsi (May 24, 2007)

I'll be there! I'm on their Registration Staff, so look for me when you go to pick up your badge! Say hi! ^_^


----------



## Nighthowler (Jun 9, 2007)

i am going for sure. i have my room booked and now i just have to wait. I am a black wolf.


----------



## Oni (Jun 9, 2007)

I'll be there as well ^.^


----------



## IronRat (Jun 16, 2007)

I'll be there. I'm also looking for a roommate, non-smoking.
-Jeff Pullen-


----------



## likeshine (Jun 16, 2007)

MFF is a pretty decent con, this would be my 3rd time visiting... the hotel staff are rude as hell, but it's a decent crowd.  I think the con has outgrown the hotel, though


----------



## Masqueradia (Jun 18, 2007)

:tilts her head: Hm... never heard of it or the town... but as I live in SE MO, this would probably be a good time to find out. ^_^()


----------



## Jimp (Jun 19, 2007)

schaumburg is a little west of Chicago..thats a long haul from s.e. MO:shock:


----------



## Liberty (Jun 20, 2007)

It'd be nice, but I'm dead set on going to Mid-Ohio-Con (aka human comic book convention) the following weekend after MFF.

Maybe one of these days I'll be able to go. Sounds like fun. =]


----------



## Ember (Jun 21, 2007)

Ignore my comment towards the top, I got th money and I'm gonna be there ^^


----------

